# Single



## JacaRanda (Jan 27, 2016)

I rarely post a single image (maybe one other time), but I thought I would post this one.  I've not been out as much lately because of stupid video games, and playoff football; aka being lazy.  Here is a Cinnamon Teal shot I finally got above the water line and against the background I wanted.  C&C welcomed & appreciated.




Cinnamon Teal by JacaRandaPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 27, 2016)

Great shot.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 27, 2016)

Sweetness.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 27, 2016)

Perfect. (What video games? Should I get a player?)


----------



## spiralout462 (Jan 27, 2016)

Beautiful bird and photograph!


----------



## pjaye (Jan 27, 2016)

What a gorgeous shot.


----------



## ronlane (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice one @JacaRanda


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 27, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Perfect. (What video games? Should I get a player?)


 
Yes indeed.  It would however, cut into wonderful wine tasting trips to Temecula  
I play on the PS4 and my most recent addiction is called Rainbow 6 Siege - Tom Clancy - Ubisoft.  I am a make believe counter terrorist agent.


----------



## LarryLomona (Jan 27, 2016)

Sooo sweet!


----------



## baturn (Jan 27, 2016)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 27, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect. (What video games? Should I get a player?)
> ...


Would acquire another PS4 or go XBox? (I have a Wii, but it's for kids.)


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 27, 2016)

I go ps4 even if I had to do it all over again.


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 27, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## dannylightning (Jan 27, 2016)

beautiful shot, awesome color and IQ


----------



## John Hunt (Jan 28, 2016)

Excellent shot!


----------



## Photosensitive (Jan 28, 2016)

i fell in love with this image


----------



## xDarek (Jan 28, 2016)

Amazing!


----------



## davholla (Jan 28, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## otherprof (Jan 28, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> I rarely post a single image (maybe one other time), but I thought I would post this one.  I've not been out as much lately because of stupid video games, and playoff football; aka being lazy.  Here is a Cinnamon Teal shot I finally got above the water line and against the background I wanted.  C&C welcomed & appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot!


----------



## RDenhardt (Jan 28, 2016)

That is a great shot, beautiful bird


----------



## coastalconn (Jan 28, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> Thanks again everyone


Beautiful Shot JR! I've been occupying my time with GTA on PC since I got my new computer in Dec... Gaming sure sucks the life out of you....


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 28, 2016)

coastalconn said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again everyone
> ...



Thank you and oh man, you are not kidding.  I can't wait for daylights saving time so I can leave work and go directly to a park.  The dark at 5ish is really for the birds.  No pun.....


----------



## annamaria (Jan 28, 2016)

Wonderful shot!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jan 28, 2016)

annamaria said:


> Wonderful shot!!


Thank you


----------



## chinnably20 (Jan 30, 2016)

Perfect shot

Sent from my Micromax A300 using Tapatalk


----------



## zepeur1 (Jan 31, 2016)

Awesome. 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 1, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> I go ps4 even if I had to do it all over again.



If i had a PS4, the first game I would buy would be Uncharted 4!


----------



## FITBMX (Feb 1, 2016)

Wonderful photo!


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 1, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > I go ps4 even if I had to do it all over again.
> ...



It will be another great one in the series.


----------



## bulldurham (Feb 1, 2016)

Winner, winner, winner.


----------



## Rgollar (Feb 1, 2016)

Outstanding


----------



## beagle100 (Feb 2, 2016)

great duck BIF


----------



## shefjr (Feb 2, 2016)

Great shot Jack! That's a colorful bird.


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 2, 2016)

Thank you all for kind words.  Mucho much appreciated


----------

